# throwing up bile?



## FancyNancy

This doesn't happen all the time, but at least a few times a month Henry vomits some foaming greenish/yellow stuff that I THINK is bile. Does anyone have any experience with this? Is it something to panic about? It usually happens in the middle of the night or first thing in the morning. Afterwards he is back to his happy hungry self. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Kathie

Abby never has thrown up so far but we had a Peke-a-poo that did it alot! It is usually when they have an empty stomach. She used to do it in the middle of the night or early morning, too, so I guess that would make sense. Don't know why some do it and others not, though!


----------



## morriscsps

My old dog used to do that. It was because he had an empty tummy. Usually, it would happen when we slept in and failed to eat him at 6:30 am exactly. Poor guy. 

A small snack in the late evening would help.


----------



## KSC

Kipling does this now and again. I asked the vet and he commented that he's likely got a slightly sensitive tummy and that he may have eaten something that didn't agree (more than likely this would be something he picks up in the yard)...he asked us to monitor how often and with us it's also just once or twice in a month and usually overnight. He did not seem worried. I even took in his crate blanket so he could see what was being thrown up and he confirmed that is was indeed bile-type 'stuff'...yep...we are not concerned.


----------



## pixie's mom

Could it be grass? My golden does that sometime.


----------



## dodrop82

Yeah, Yogi has done this on occasion too. First thing in the morning, before she eats anything. And Pam...it's best that you not share how you eat dog at 6:30 every morning! People around here will frown on that! HeeHee Ha Ha Ha Hee Hee!!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

dodrop82 said:


> Yeah, Yogi has done this on occasion too. First thing in the morning, before she eats anything. And Pam...it's best that you not share how you eat dog at 6:30 every morning! People around here will frown on that! HeeHee Ha Ha Ha Hee Hee!!!!


ound:ound:ound: Too funny! I had to go back and re-read as I totally missed it first time! Pam, you had better not let Dave hear about this. He threatened to report me to (cant remember the initials - Havanese police) because I didn't have enough fancy toys/equipment for Augie. :biggrin1: And that is not nearly as bad as eating your dog! ound:

Augie has done the throwing up of bile thing too - not often - but when he was younger, and it was always early in the a.m. He hasn't done it in a very long time though. I do have to watch him outside. He wants to put his snout in the ground and pull up grass and eat it. And then he will throw that up later. Not sure what that is about.


----------



## FancyNancy

thank you all! I have stopped worrying (for now) and will start feeding him a snack at night. If only all ailments could be cured by simply eating a tasty treat before bed! I would be the healthiest person on earth!!!!


----------



## whimsy

Happens to Whimsy once in a while if her tummy is empty.


----------



## morriscsps

dodrop82 said:


> Yeah, Yogi has done this on occasion too. First thing in the morning, before she eats anything. And Pam...it's best that you not share how you eat dog at 6:30 every morning! People around here will frown on that! HeeHee Ha Ha Ha Hee Hee!!!!


lol!!! I didn't even notice! Feed!!! not eat!!! ound:


----------



## Laurief

My three older ones do it often. My vet suggested the same thing. Give a late snack, or a later dinner. Mine guys do it in the morning - and sometimes before dinner. If they can, they go out an eat grass on purpose to forced themselves to throw up. As long as they eat and potty normally - it should not be too concerning.
Once Logan did this for several days in a row, and the vet had me give him a 1/4 of a previcid with dinner - it helped!


----------



## Ellie NY

Eli just vomitted yellow foamy bile and it's not the first time! This was early this morning on an empty stomach. I set out breakfast at 8:30 AM every day but he usually doesn't eat it. He seems to prefer a couple of snacks throughout the day and dinner, which he gets at 6:30 PM. It's 1:30 PM now and he hasn't eaten anything all day, nor has he gone out to potty but that's because it's raining. I guess given this thread I shouldn't be worried overly much. I'll try adding a late night snack to see if it helps.


----------



## krandall

morriscsps said:


> lol!!! I didn't even notice! Feed!!! not eat!!! ound:


Oh good! I was starting to think I was going to have to go over and rescue poor Jack before he was in serious danger!


----------



## Ninja

Everyone pretty much gave u good advice. It is usually on an empty stomach, we've had this happen soo many times and I rushed to our *old vet* who wouldn't tell me why because they just wanted the money :frusty:

Anywho, I wouldn't be too concerned unless he starts having diarrhea with it and does not act like his normal self. A late night snack is a great idea!!


----------



## sashamom

morriscsps said:


> My old dog used to do that. It was because he had an empty tummy. Usually, it would happen when we slept in and failed to eat him at 6:30 am exactly. Poor guy.
> 
> A small snack in the late evening would help.


Is your small snack in the evening a 'kitten"? LOL


----------

